# 1974 2002 swap



## dannc (Sep 16, 2014)

hello everyone, few months back i bought a 1974 2002 with automatic transmission and i am wondering if anyone here did a transmission swap, from automatic to 5 speed.
the first thing i want to do is to make it to 5 speed.
1. is the 318 or the 320 transmission will fit bolt on into my original motor?
2. what drive shaft do i need
3. on electrical side what do i need to change 
i know doing a project like these i have to mix and match parts, honestly i have no idea yet on how to make my project work,
anybody pls feed me with your good ideas that will help me to make my little project in to success. 

thanks


----------



## jheves (Sep 21, 2014)

I think the biggest problem will be the speedo
Five speed gearboxes to fit a bmw m10 engine are easy to get but they have no speedo drive


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dannc (Sep 16, 2014)

is there another way to make the speedo working?:dunno:


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Get the 5-speed from an E21 320i. Folks have been doing that conversion since the early 80s, and the speedo will work. It's the E30 318i tranny that gives you speedo problems.
You will need to have your driveshaft shortened, or you can buy a kit with all the necessary parts.
http://www.2002parts.com/bmw/5-speed-trans.html
http://www.iemotorsport.com/bmw/2002-clutch-driveline/025spdlist.html
http://www.bimmers.com/02/upgrades/transmission.html


----------

